# Wheres all your pics?



## EURENN (Oct 11, 2002)

Picking up an 86 5000 tonight for $500. Its a STEAL. Went over here to find some cool pictures, but no one posts any. So here's your chance to show off...
Show off some pictures of your 5000's (or the like)


----------



## abcd123 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Wheres all your pics? (EURENN)*

1987 5000cs Turbo Quattro
A few are a bit blury, but theres she is...



































_Modified by abcd123 at 5:50 PM 3/28/2007_


----------



## Steve Angry (Feb 7, 2000)

*Re: Wheres all your pics? (EURENN)*

My 86 5ktq. It's an old pic. Now has euro's, smoked tails, etc...


































































You're from Ankeny Iowa? I have alot of family around there.
Steve

_Modified by Steve Angry at 11:43 PM 3/28/2007_

_Modified by Steve Angry at 11:44 PM 3/28/2007_


_Modified by Steve Angry at 11:46 PM 3/28/2007_


----------



## EURENN (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Wheres all your pics? (Steve Angry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Steve Angry* »_
You're from Ankeny Iowa? I have alot of family around there.


How ironic. . . After doing a google search for 5000 photos, your cardomain page came up and i saw your 5000. It is actually *YOUR* 5000 i saw yesterday that made me decide to buy mine last night. The seller said it looks identical to yours outside with the excepetion of the wheels (and any other extras youve done) and a busted head light lense. 


_Modified by EURENN at 6:52 AM 3-29-2007_


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: Wheres all your pics? (Steve Angry)*

Steve that thing is clean








Here's the car that sits beside my garage:








one day I'll bring it back to glory... but 3 projects I just don't need.


----------



## EURENN (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Wheres all your pics? (audiphile)*

Finally got few pix of mine.


----------



## uberaudi_91 (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Wheres all your pics? (abcd123)*

my 5000 only cost $500 too I've put about $1000 into it now, mostly in stereo, but new wheels go on next week! check it out 












































































_Modified by uberaudi_91 at 8:21 PM 4/23/2007_


----------



## kevster03 (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: Wheres all your pics? (uberaudi_91)*

1988 Audi 5000S Avant 
$500! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
































only thing not oem is the blapunkt cd head unit... but it blends in and matches nicely.


----------

